# Egg Salad Recipe



## cartwheelmac (Dec 15, 2005)

I made this for a 4-H food show.
6 eggs
1T mayonaisse


Put a wet napkin in the bottom of a saucepan and put it on the stove at medium-high. Put as many eggs as wanted on it.* Cover and let boil for about 10 minutes. Turn the heat down to low and let sit for 8-10 minutes. after finished take eggs out and peel them.** Use an egg slicer to cube them and stir in mayonaisse. Spread on any kind of bread and enjoy!***

*Just enough to cover the bottom of the pan.
**It makes it easier to run cold water on them.
***I put a recipie for bread in the bread section.

Grace


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool idea grace  Thanks for sharing it - I've seen a metal stainer used to make removing eggs from the pot easier, but a napkin, how clever


----------

